# مشاريع روعه عماره ,landscape ,urban اتفضلوا للمناقشه ((متجدد دائما))



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

ده اول مشروع 
عمل لاند سكيب لفيلا 
بس ده الاعمال المبدئيه لها على الاوتوكاد 
يعنى عمل مش كامل


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)




----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

وده مشروع لاند سكيب كامل 
للدكتور /محمد رفعت


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

ودى شويه من اعمال المعماريه زها حديد


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

ودى حاجه غريبه جدااا


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

ولسه فيه كتير 
يتبع .........
انتظرونا..........


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

يتبع


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (31 يوليو 2008)

مشكورة كتير اخت اسراء على هالمشاريع الحلوة


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

المهندسة دنياقديما قال:


> مشكورة كتير اخت اسراء على هالمشاريع الحلوة


 
مشكوره لمرورك يادنيا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووره مهندسه اسراء على المجهود الرااااااااائــــع وبجد ربنا يكترلا من امثــــلك .... ويا رب نشوف ديما تقدملنا مواضيع مدهشه مثل هذا الموضوع... تقبلى مرورى


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> مشكووووووووووره مهندسه اسراء على المجهود الرااااااااائــــع وبجد ربنا يكترلا من امثــــلك .... ويا رب نشوف ديما تقدملنا مواضيع مدهشه مثل هذا الموضوع... تقبلى مرورى


 
مشكور يابشمهندس وائل 
والله دى حاجه صغيره للمنتدى اللى اتعلمت منه الكتير 
تابعونا باستمرار الموضوع متجدد


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

كنت عايزه نفتح النقاش حول اعمال المعماريه زها حديد 
انا عن نفسى بصراحه بصراحه 
لا احب شغل العماره التفكيكيه 
بصراحه قليل لما بشوف حاجه تنتمى للمدرسه دى ويطلع شكلها حلو 
وانتوا ايه رأيكم ؟؟


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

وده اجمل كوخ فى العالم


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)




----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)




----------



## الجرح العراقي (31 يوليو 2008)

اخت اسراء مشكورة جدا
اخوكم
الجرح العراقي


----------



## زينه (31 يوليو 2008)

العفو يااخى الجرح العراقى 

ده ياشباب لينك لملف مضغوط فيه الاعمال الكامله لمشروع بفرلى هيلز 
http://www.4shared.com/file/57287579/c848c64/__online.html


----------



## زينه (1 أغسطس 2008)

ايه الحكايه ياشباب 
انتوا فين ؟؟


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (1 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا يا اسراء الكوخ بعقد 
يسلمو ايديكي


----------



## نوريا (1 أغسطس 2008)

*Arab-eng.org*

اتمني منكم مساعدتي في البحث عن امثلة مشابهه لمباني البورصة +معارض الذهب


----------



## نوريا (1 أغسطس 2008)

مساء الخير يابش مهندسة 
دنيا قديما


----------



## زينه (2 أغسطس 2008)

يااهلا بالشباب كلهم مشكورين على المرور


----------



## شمس اتشموس (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم في الحقيقة اناعضوة جديدة و اود المشاركة بموضوع التنمية المستدامة في اطار مستجدات العصر خاصة و اني سبق لي و ان شاركت في مسابقة للمجستير حول موضوع التنمية المستدامة


----------



## شمس اتشموس (3 أغسطس 2008)

انا في الحقيقة اعتبر موضوع التنمية المستدامة من المواضيع الهامة والجيرة بالدراسة خاصة مع مستجدات العصر


----------



## المهندسة مرمر (10 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية مشكور


----------



## روعه (10 أبريل 2010)

يسلمو 
بس انا بصراحه مو ظاهره عندي الصور 
بس شكرا جدا على رابط بفرلي هيلز 
شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## samiakeel2000 (12 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

